# toffee the unknown corn snake



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

what is he?
iv been pointed in the direction of caramel hypo
his parents are unknown.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO looks to be a copper corn.That's a corn snake X Great plains ratsnake.If he/she is HET Amel.He/she is HET Creamsicle corn.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a copper corn.
One parent was a corn (hopefully amel) and the other was a great plains rat snake, making it a hybrid.
If you cross it with an amel corn you should hopefully get some creamsicles.

They start out light like yours and darken down to the picture below.










I bred this one myself. Mum was the great plains and dad was the amel corn. 

Natrix


----------

